# NOOB!!!! Check out pics of my babies!



## Kazper (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had several Bettas through out the years... but recently decided to breed them. I went to the pet store looking to buy two bettas but fell in love with like five of them.. However, the most beautiful one *He was a Black Crown Tail with Leopard pattern on his fins* passed away six hours after I brought him home. I bought water from the pet store and they told me I didn't have to do anything to it.. just put the fish in because it was already declorinated and what not.. well it killed the fish.. almost killed my other one too but I quickly put him in tap water with drops.. and he came back to full life. Anyway, these aren't very good pictures because I took them when the fish weren't totally active so you can't see the full expansion of their fins.. I'll post new ones sooner or later. Oh and feel free to help me name them! I haven't picked out names yet!!!

First pic - Blue/White Male Crown Tail
2nd pic - Black/Blue Female Crown Tail
3rd - Red Male Beta
4th - my Other Red Male Beta


----------



## Kazper (Apr 27, 2009)

so I don't look like a goofball.. let me correct my spelling of "Beta" lol ... Betta*** .. must have missed hitting the T twice


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice fish. I'm so sorry about that one though! I've never heard of buying water from a fish store. I'm glad these are doing good.


----------



## Kazper (Apr 27, 2009)

ok so... my niece and nephew talked me into letting them have the two red bettas.. so I went to the pet store and found a gorgeous male crowntail and a pretty little female crowntail ..


----------



## Kazper (Apr 27, 2009)

Female crowntail


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

very pretty! I think the half gallon tanks are a bit small tho..... maybe atleast a gallon as soon as possible?


----------



## Kazper (Apr 27, 2009)

a gallon tank for each fish? hmmm.. I spoke with a couple of breeders who said the half gallons were fine


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In half gallons you'll be doing water changes about every other day.


----------



## Kazper (Apr 27, 2009)

wow really? I've had the fish in the half gallons for about four days now and the water is still clean... however, I'll be changing it tomorrow before I go on vacation.. anyway thanks for the tip on the gallon


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

They are very beautiful!!

As a word of warning: I think I've seen those tanks before and there's something wrong with the gravel that pollutes the water. Is that gravel the stuff that came with it? That could be responsible for the death of one fish.

Oh, and often you can't see ammonia at all but it can be deadly to fish which is the reason that water that "looks" fine is not always fine at all. I'd try to upgrade the tanks to at least 2.5 gallons each, and until then do a water change at least every other day on the ones you have now. What temperature is the water? Bettas are tropical fish...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

They can live in half gallon tanks for a little while, but they won't live nearly as long as they would in a larger tank. do you have a LARGE (20 gallon) breeding tank? Do you have tanks for 100 plus fry? Have you researched betta fry care, and breeding?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

The tanks LOOK clean, but you're not the one living in and drinking that water. If your going to keep them in small tanks at least do a 50% water change every other day. Be sure to research the breeding heavily. As of now you don't have the right setup for that.


----------

